# Oh my god oh my god



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

As many of you know my birds are being fostered.
Apparently the cage was outside.. and her little daughter went and opened the door and let one out. 
I can't stop crying. I don't even know which one it is. I'm assuming JP or tea, but it could be anyone else, just not a whiteface. She said she was going to try to get her ex to buy me a new one.. but i don't want a new bird, I want MY birds. They aren't things.


I will update once I find out more.
I'm having such horrible luck.


----------



## oxcar (May 27, 2010)

Wow, I am so, so sorry!  I don't even know what else to say, it's so hard to lose a pet.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh noooooo ! That's terrible. I hope your doing ok.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats horrible.

Are you going to continue letting the lady foster or find someone else to do it? if i was in your situation i would find someone else, this woman (even if it was her daugter who should have been supervised around the birds) cant be trusted.

I hope you find your missing tiel, i cant begin to think of how i would react if one of my little men got out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'M SO SORRY!!!! that's so horrible...I'll be praying you find your little one.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh dear! I'm so sorry to hear this! I wish you the best luck in the return of your bird!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

She wasn't home when this happened and it was her ex husband who was watching the kids who brought the birds outside.
She believes its my baby JP.  
She was the first chick I ever had born and one of the ones I HAD to get back.. I'm completely torn. It happened yesterday so I hope to god there is still hope.
I told her to put the birdcage outside so the other birds will call to her.

Please pray she will come back..
thank you everyone


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry, you're really not having any luck with the whole fostering. 

I hope they intend to try and get her back before jumping in to getting another one, it won't be the same and at least they'll be trying before using that option. I'll be praying she comes back safe and sound.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I am sorry. Is the weather there warm enough that she might survive?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The weather is survivable. The lows are in the mid 50's and its been in the high 70's. I'm worried because I looked on google maps and most of the area is woods and a large lake. I hope she stays by the houses and doesn't get lost in the state parks. There are so many hawks and crows. 

My god.. My poor baby


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I hope JP comes back to the flock! 

You are right they are not objects that you just replace if you lose one.
Have you made sure she has the other Fids outside during daylight?
You also need to find away for them to lock the doors of the cage, if you are leaving them there. So this cannot happen again. Seems you were lucky to only of lost one!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I told her to put the other birds outside. She didn't do it yesterday and somehow i'm doubting she is going to today. I'm supposed to be going there today to check on my other birds, but she seems to be trying hard to 'make time' so I can. I'm waiting right now for a time when she can come because she is so busy. If she is so busy, I doubt she is putting much effort into finding her.

The more I think about it, the more suspicious I am of the story. She says her little daughter opened the door and was talking to the birds.. I know my birds better than that.
If that was the case, Chikee would have came out first, then Kisses and then Buttercup, after that JP would have fallowed. But, THIS time and this time ONLY JP was the ONLY bird to come out. Kisses and Chikee usually dance to get out of the cage and as soon as you open the door they start pushing to get out. JP never leaves alone..
I'm starting to think either the daughter was doing something to the birds to freak her out or there is a different story to it.
But, maybe its just me being really worried..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You know your birds best so if that's what they normally do then maybe there's more to the story than is being told. I'm worried that she's not making time for you to see your birds, that would highly upset me...still keeping fingers crossed and praying for JP's safe return!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I ended up going there and she has had the cage outside. She just has a ton of kids running around being a pain and other animals to care for. I clipped the other 9 birds' wings. She pointed to where she saw JP fly last friday and it was far into the woods. I don't think shes ever coming back. She is going to post fliers today, but it isn't a heavily populated area and hawks are everywhere.

My heart is so broken right now. I never had anything like this happen to me. We did loose tiels once, but I was very little and they weren't mine.
She was my first baby born.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss. Is there any way to have someone else foster these birds? If only i was in america i would for you!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do you have a recording of the others singing? Maybe you could play it close to the woods or even inside the woods and see if she hears it? Maybe she'll whistle back and you might be able to find her? It's worth a shot...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

No I don't. I read about it and thought about it, but she is a good deal away from me. I thought about walking around with a bird in a cage and maybe she'll respond. The women said that all the birds were still outside when they last saw her and she kept flying further away. I don't get why she didn't fly back to the others. There isn't much I can do especially since I currently don't have my own car. I either have to borrow or have my boyfriend drive me. 
I honestly have lost hope. The area is mostly woods and she could have gotten lost. Fliers went up today so MAYBE someone will see her. There is a reward. Luckily it has been decent temperature since she has been gone and should be all week. Although, it is supposed to storm tuesday.
I'm not familiar with the area at all and I can't be walking into people's properties.

I know this has happened to so many people on here and it hurts so much. I want to somehow blame myself, but I guess it wasn't my fault. I keep trying to think of reasons. I was thinking that if I decided to visit a day earlier from when I sent her the e-mail I would have clipped their wings and it wouldn't have happened. The day I sent her the e-mail to come visit was the day it ended up happening.
I can't even look into trees anywhere now without bursting into tears. I've never noticed before how big they were or how many there really are.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw sweetie it's not your fault, you can only do so much. We will continue to hope and pray ok? You never know what could happen...


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

It's not your fault, accidents happen. And you are doing everything you can at the moment, just keep up your hopes and she could turn up. Crazier things have happened out there.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is just awful.
That woman is not taking proper care of them, I would be looking for alternative accommodation, is there not any animal shelters that could care for them, I know over here in circumstances you cannot look after your own pets certain animal rescue places will help out, its just a thought, at least they wont have people letting them out of the cage, the kid should have been told, unless the kid is really young, then common sense would tell even a child you don’t open a cage door for birds especially when they are outside!

I am in no way blaming you, just thinking how angry I would be if it was one of mine.

I hope she comes back.

Jenny


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The other birds looked wonderful and the cage was nice and clean. As much as I want to blame her, she is doing the best she can. She already posted a few fliers in stores in her town and surrounding towns. She wasn't home at the time or even the one who brought the cage outside. She showed me when I got there how she puts the cage when she has it outside, and it is the doors facing the side of the house so they cannot be opened.
The girl is VERY small. I'm horrible at judging her age, but she is probably around 3 years old. I was being showed her rabbits and as soon as she turned her back the girl would open the rabbits cages and sit there and watch and she would turn around yelling at the girl once she saw.
I think after this she is trying to keep the kids away from them.

I'm angry at her ex. He is the one who brought them out and wasn't watching them or the kids. I mean, thinking about it, he must have caught her very soon after if only one got loose out of ten. I can be mad all I want and point fingers, but that isn't going to change the situation.

There isn't anyone I know about who would take them temporarily. I know many places you have to surrender the animals permanently. I'd only need them to be watched until July 30th after I finish my summer course. 

I read something on a forum that was posted a couple years ago in a town near by where my birds are, they lost their bird for 20 days and it was returned to them 12 miles away. He was actually clipped, so I can only imagine how far my baby might be now.  I'm trying to get the word out online and I looked into newspaper ads, but they run well into the hundreds of dollars. 
At least maybe there is hope.. maybe she can survive on her own. Even if i'm not meant to get her back, I pray for at least someone to find her and take her in and care for her well. I would do almost anything to get her back, but I would be happy enough if she was able to live the rest of her life happy, with or without me.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.  I hope she goes to a human somewhere and they see a flier. Have you put her on 911 Parrot? Here's the link. http://www.911parrotalert.com/

And notify vets too in case someone turns her over to one. 

I can only imagine what you're going through.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I completely understand how shattered you feel. 2 weeks ago I lost my little girl, Pepper. I had a moment of not thinking and she was gone. I still blame myself. I hope that someone has found her and given her a good home. I am still completely heartbroken, and break down crying. She was like a child to me.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks liltweets. I put her on 911parrot and birdhotline and a few other ones.
I'm going later to print a ton of fliers again and my boyfriend and I are going to go to as many shopping centers and pet stores within about a 10 mile radius. 
AlbyPepper- I'm sorry for your loss. If she was hand tamed she most likely flew down to someone. What worries me is that JP isn't very tame so chances of her doing that are so slim.
Hopefully getting the word out there as much as possible will make people put the effort in to catch her if there is a reward. I'm sure she is very hungry and will come down eventually.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Have you posted on craigslist? Most non-bird owners don't know about bird hotlines but lots of people know about craigslist, and a lot of "found bird" and "lost bird" ads are posted there.

I hope you're able to get your baby back.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah, she is on the pets and lost and found section. Someone found a cockatiel in the area but it isn't her. She actually called me to tell me and posted it on her ads because I think she is getting a ton of messages about it, as am I. Its nice to know people really are trying to help and do care. 
I just wish it was her she found.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If people are looking then there's still hope...the next one could be her!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  I hope she comes home


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I'm reading some success stories to give me some hope. Many birds aren't found till weeks or even months later. That gives me hope that maybe they can survive out there.

Still no emails or calls for even sightings. I contacted the local radio station and maybe they are willing to help.

There was also a thunderstorm that just passed and it was down pouring extremely hard. I hope she is still OK.


----------



## dellyx (Jun 1, 2010)

i feel so sorry for you 
fingers crossed she will return to you.

don't give up hope yet!


----------



## paco2705 (May 20, 2010)

omg this is terrible that is really sad


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

UPDATE:
No sign yet. The phone has been dead for the whole week.
I just got a call this morning of someone finding a cockatiel. She sent me pictures and it wasn't her. She said I could have him if I wanted, but I'm not sure if I'm looking for a new bird right now.
He was a normal grey, split to pied? Or very light pied. He had a mostly white tail and one of his feet looked pink. 
I'm tempted but she is a bit far. I read a story on someone who lost her cockatiel and ended up with 12 because people kept calling her and even though they weren't hers, they offered them to her because they didn't want them anymore. I need to control myself or I might end up with 10 more birds haha. 

I also just received an email from someone else about a found cockatiel, but they don't think its her. I just sent them pictures and i'm waiting for a response. 
I never knew that so many birds are lost so often. Its sad.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I hope you find your lost bird.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh yeah. People lose their birds all the time. I've seen budgies and cockatiels in my back yard almost every Summer. If so many people find lost birds all the time, you may have a good chance of finding her. I hope you do. Don't give up hope! Good luck to you


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know exactly what you're going through. My first baby, Peanut, accidently got out and I was shattered; and I've just had my other 2 year old little boy put to sleep last week. It's good to know there's people here that can understand or at least sympathise with what you're going through. I'll be willing her back to you along with everyone else here.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I just got a call from someone and they left a message and they were saying how they saw my ad in Animal Kingdom saying I lost a cockatiel in Carmel... I called back and they were like "what kind of bird did you lose?" and i was like "cockatiel" and they were like "was it a male or female?" and i said "female.." and they were like "its not it.. the bird I found was a male. bye" and hung up.

You can't even tell the sex of my bird unless you know the age or her genetics...
I'm so upset.. the flier had PICTURES.. I don't get how you can mess that up.

I don't get why she would leave a message saying she saw my posting on the board in animal kingdom saying I lost a cockatiel.. then ask me what kind of bird I lost when I called back about it?

I'm just really upset right now.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a horrible thing to do but they probably didn't even find a bird. There's some really rotten people around. I'm sorry that happened and she got your hopes up. That's really cruel.


----------

